# production line reindeer and angels



## mac1012 (5 Oct 2013)

here are some pics of what I have been up too production line of angels and reindeer a genuine santas workshop !!

due to other commitments I have decided to do just wholesale this year although I may do one craft fair near Christmas 

I got wholesale order worth 300 pound so its quite nice cutting out stuff knowing I going to get paid for it :lol: 

Also I just sell blank so no decorating or boxing.

putting some of money towards some hand tools for Christmas 

The pile actually got bigger than this after photo , customer is picking first part of order up today.

The reindeer is now made from 12mm birch ply.

another bit of news is my electrician friend is putting power and lighting to work shop consisting of 6 double sockets and a light and he only charging me for materials that comes to 220 pounds so I really looking forward to that.


----------



## stevebuk (5 Oct 2013)

looks great mark, i also cut wholesale for a guy that has a laser cutter and a cnc machine (go figure) but i cut out thicker stuff for him. Do you know what thickness's the birch ply comes in as i may try and persuade him to go that route, at the moment i am using 20mm pine and the quality can be hit and miss..


----------



## mac1012 (5 Oct 2013)

hi steve I think the thickest you can get is 18mm which is not far of 20 mm I guess :shock: I think you can get it in 3,6,9,12 and I think even thinner at 1.5mm hope you are well and making plenty of sawdust  

mark


----------



## boysie39 (5 Oct 2013)

Looking good Mark . Glad to see you are using birch ply and not MDF . Take care and good luck .


----------



## richard56 (5 Oct 2013)

Reindeer looks the business.
Good news about the power too.

Rich


----------



## Spindle (5 Oct 2013)

Hi

Is the direction of the grain important on the angels? I ask because you could increase the number produced per length of stock by about 30% if you interleaved them head to head.

Regards Mick


----------



## mac1012 (5 Oct 2013)

thanks for your comments guys boysie hope you are keeping well , the mdf was only a try out last year , for about 6 angels only time I used the stuff and wont be again anytime soon !

Spindle I think I know what you mean but I buy the stock which is just over the width of one angel at its widest point so there isn't enough room to interlock I have found it the best way I just buy it in meter lengths or just over so I can fit 8 or 9 on without any waste length ways , due to the shape inevitably there is waste , but the lengths are relatively cheap , I keep saying every year I gonna buy a chimnea for the patio so after cutting in the workshop I can light a fire on a cool spring/summer/autum evening , maybe next year ......

mark


----------



## Spindle (5 Oct 2013)

Hi Mark

As soon as I hit send I knew I'd not explained well enough (homer) 

I'll try again:

If you place two angels head to head on the stock and then twist them in opposite directions until the heads meet the edges of the stock you will then be able to slide them together so as the heads move past each other. This placement should save you about 30% in materials.

Regards Mick


----------



## powertools (6 Oct 2013)

Like the reindeer is it your own design?


----------



## nathandavies (6 Oct 2013)

stevebuk":25d5am1h said:


> looks great mark, i also cut wholesale for a guy that has a laser cutter and a cnc machine (go figure) but i cut out thicker stuff for him. Do you know what thickness's the birch ply comes in as i may try and persuade him to go that route, at the moment i am using 20mm pine and the quality can be hit and miss..



have a look on lathams website, up to 30mm available


----------



## stevebuk (6 Oct 2013)

nathandavies":2ly6ux22 said:


> stevebuk":2ly6ux22 said:
> 
> 
> > looks great mark, i also cut wholesale for a guy that has a laser cutter and a cnc machine (go figure) but i cut out thicker stuff for him. Do you know what thickness's the birch ply comes in as i may try and persuade him to go that route, at the moment i am using 20mm pine and the quality can be hit and miss..
> ...




Thank you, i have just looked at them and i need to buy at least £230 worth or they may put a surcharge on, i dont mind that but i dont have room to stack it all, oh well i will keep searching for the illusive 25mm pine..


----------



## JustBen (6 Oct 2013)

Stevebuk, there is a place in Ilkeston that sells birch plywood.
It's good quality, good price and they cut to size and sell in 1/2 sheets too if it's of any help.
It's called... Ilkeston Ply.
Only problem is that its a small company and only delver very locally.

I got some 18mm and 6mm last time and although it had a few butterflies? In it, there were zero voids even after cutting into small pieces.

Last time I was there, these were the prices.

6mm birch £27.50
9mm birch £33.50
15mm birch £45.00
18mm birch £49.50

I don't know where abouts you live in Nottinghamshire though so may be too far.

Hope this helps.


----------



## stevebuk (6 Oct 2013)

benjimano":2s90618d said:


> Stevebuk, there is a place in Ilkeston that sells birch plywood.
> It's good quality, good price and they cut to size and sell in 1/2 sheets too if it's of any help.
> It's called... Ilkeston Ply.
> Only problem is that its a small company and only delver very locally.
> ...



thank you very much for that, i will contact them although i need to go thicker if possible...


----------



## ChrisR (7 Oct 2013)

Mark.
You have been busy, I think you may be on Santa’s pay roll. :wink: 


Steve.

You have probably thought of this, but sticking/bonding ply boards together you can almost make up any size/thickness you want, I have done this using Tight Bond III, after cutting, looking at the cut edge you cannot see that it is bonded.

Take care both.

Chris R.

Mark.


----------



## stevebuk (7 Oct 2013)

ChrisR":1dw7gcyx said:


> Mark.
> You have been busy, I think you may be on Santa’s pay roll. :wink:
> 
> 
> ...







thanks chris, need to see if the client wants ply, mdf or pine for the cutouts, managed to get 25mm pine last year but the guy has retired and the new owners cant get it..

These are the start of it..


----------



## mac1012 (11 Oct 2013)

thanks for your comments guys

look nice steve I use pine a lot I love the grain patterns although can be a bit resinous at times the one I use at allan and ore is 21.5mm thick

spindle I see what you mean now next time I cut some I will have a look , it will make the grain come across diagonally so not sure if it will look ok.

power tools its a steve good pattern he does a family but I just do the male 

cant find the link but if you type in reindeer on his page or type steve good reindeer in google it should come up

mark


----------



## powertools (14 Oct 2013)

mac1012":24g1lmtw said:


> thanks for your comments guys
> 
> look nice steve I use pine a lot I love the grain patterns although can be a bit resinous at times the one I use at allan and ore is 21.5mm thick
> 
> ...



Thanks for that I have found the pattern and will make one to go under the tree.


----------

